# Wading continues to be the ticket!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Wading with lures was the ticket to boxing fish over the last couple days. Friday the tide was super low, but the guys were still able to find some decent fish stacked up in west bay on the falling tide. Saturday the tide was a little closer to normal and fishing the incoming tide was the ticket to filling the boxes. Bigger trout are starting to really play in East Matty, with most of them being tricked on either a corky or topwater. With no real cold weather forecasted over the next 15 days, the fishing should stay pretty good. Wading should be good no matter what and drifting will produce when the winds are calm. We have openings for anyone interested in getting in on the action and still have a few Spring Break openings for those wanting to get the kids out on the water.

Contact Daniel for more details and to book
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email [email protected]

Hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Caleb stayed on the fish yesterday wading with lures. These warmer than normal temperatures have kept the fishing awesome. The extended forecast doesnâ€™t call for much change or colder temps, if that holds true, the fishing will stay good. If things continue to shape up like they are, this spring could be an epic one for the Matagorda Bay Complex! We have openings over the next couple of weeks and during Spring Break for anyone interested in catching some fish. 
Contact Daniel for more details and to lock your date down.
Call/Text 979.240.5312 or Email [email protected] 
***NEW WEBSITE IS UP AND RUNNING, CHECK IT OUT***
www.run-n-gunadventures.com










Boats getting a little maintenance and TLC done before the fishing really gets busy.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Caleb stayed on them again yesterday wading with lures in West Matagorda. Keying on bait and moving water(incoming or outgoing tide) was the ticket to putting fish in the box. Once locating the fish he said lure choice really didn't matter as they'd hit just about anything you threw at them. He has Sunday open for anyone interested in catching some fish.

With the full moon coming and in the sky during the afternoon, East Matty is going to cough up some giants over the next 5-7 days. If anyone is interested in chasing a trophy, NOW is the time!

Contact Daniel to book or get more details:
Call/Text 979.240.5312 
Email [email protected]

*Checkout the new website that just launched at *www.run-n-gunadventures.com


----------

